# Oscar vs. Rhom



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Need your guys help here. What do you think?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

why would you kill the oscar?

try another poll....

see if anyone would want to have a underground piranha pit fight, like with pitbulls and cocks!
$$$big$$$, sad losers


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Why waste a cool fish?
Just put it in another tank, give it to someone or give/sell it to a lfs...


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree. Sell him to somebody or put him in another tank. Unless you just really don't like the little guy and you want him to die.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

thats an expensive feeder save it


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

pointless to kill the oscar.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

mercy.


----------



## fishman2 (Nov 27, 2002)

no comment. ???


----------



## tommo (Jan 16, 2003)

no comment from fishman!? :look:


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

The rhom would win. Feed it to the rhom. It'd be cool to watch. Oscars are dumb imo. Im not trying to argue with anyone so dont start.


----------



## blturner70 (Feb 5, 2003)

Grow up rosecityrhom, nice comment from a moderator, remind me not to post any serious comments or questions here. ???


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

He's not in the tank with the black. And as for growing up I was asking for opinions. I wasn't putting him in to have him killed. I wanted to see how aggressive my rhom had gotten. Once I saw he was very aggressive the experiment is over, the oscar is still alive and secluded from all piranha's. I'm very mature for my age bracket, and to be told to grow up when people are feeding live mice to piranha's seems a little hypocritical. I put this poll up to see what you all had to say, and if I took myself too seriously I would not have placed option number 3 in the poll. The oscar is still alive and I'm naming him George after the movie Snatch. He'll heal and all will be well, just don't criticize me when I've seen time times worse putting a live mice to be picked apart and my rhom only struck hard at the oscars fins. Anyway, pure experiment that ended before any life was taken.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2003)

i put you were an insensitive jack-ass ahha because i thought it was funny


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

blturner70 said:


> Grow up rosecityrhom, nice comment from a moderator, remind me not to post any serious comments or questions here. ???


I was being serious. Don't feel insulted by my comment, It's not the reaction I was searching for when I posted it. Post all your questions here. That was a low blow what you said. If you need to address this, address it in pm, and not on the board.

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## piranha13 (Jan 24, 2003)

You should keep him, Sell him back to LFS, or trade him in for another piranha or something at an LFS. This way you aren't wasting your money.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I just don't appreciate being attacked. I was not offended by what you had to say hydro. I see you all the time posting in predatory.net and think you have valuable information to be shared. After I posted a response I noticed the person who said it is new and only has one post. Not to say his opinion isn't worth anything, just doesn't understand that to get people to listen an insult is the worst way to go about it. Insults lead to a shut off form of communication and often violence. I raise myself above those standards and choose to simply defend my actions as best I can. Just didn't think Mickey would be so defensive of his territory already. He's only 4 inches and just got him a few days ago. Especially when all I've heard is how disappointed people are with young rhoms as being shy and timid. Good times! No worries. I was hoping someone would get a good laugh out of the insensitive jack-ass thing


----------



## hydroshutter (Jan 12, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> I just don't appreciate being attacked. I was not offended by what you had to say hydro. I see you all the time posting in predatory.net and think you have valuable information to be shared. After I posted a response I noticed the person who said it is new and only has one post. Not to say his opinion isn't worth anything, just doesn't understand that to get people to listen an insult is the worst way to go about it. Insults lead to a shut off form of communication and often violence. I raise myself above those standards and choose to simply defend my actions as best I can. Just didn't think Mickey would be so defensive of his territory already. He's only 4 inches and just got him a few days ago. Especially when all I've heard is how disappointed people are with young rhoms as being shy and timid. Good times! No worries. I was hoping someone would get a good laugh out of the insensitive jack-ass thing


No, those comments weren't directed towards you. They were towards blturner.


----------



## blturner70 (Feb 5, 2003)

I am not insulted HS, what type of reaction were you searching for? I am to blame I guess because I should not have even bothered to respond to this thread, "if you cant say anything nice then dont say anything at all."


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm sorry if this has become a heated discussion which I did not intend it to be. I thought the poll would be kind of fun to see people's opinions, but it seems I have opened a can of worms here. I apologize for offending anyone, all I was hoping to do was test out the personality of my rhom and what I learned was he's already become very defensive of his territory, as I had plenty of feeder swimming around which he paid no attention to and went straight for the oscar. I took him out of the tank very quick and he's safe now so no one has to feel like he's still in danger. He's not injured even, all that was done is nipping at his fins which you piranha lovers know as well as I do will heal within a few weeks. Again I apologize for upsetting anyone, this was not my intent.


----------



## CHUD (Jan 4, 2003)

just for future reference, but a disclaimer on your post highlighting that it is of a graphic nature and not for sensitive viewers/readers. I say it's your fish. Do what you want man. Don't take anyone's comment to heart. :rockin:


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

rosecityrhom said:


> Again I apologize for upsetting anyone, this was not my intent.


I agree with Chud, there's no reason to apologize.


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

of course the rhom would win but he would be injured and oscars are nice looking fish.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

if your going to feed the oscar to the rhom. atleast video tape it and post the movie here. or dont do it. imo its just stupid.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

marco said:


> if your going to feed the oscar to the rhom. atleast video tape it and post the movie here.


Thats one hell of an idea :nod:


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> thats an expensive feeder save it


exactly plus you can cure the the so call problem you have got anyways, and it dosnt seem like you got the disease figured out if you said it has been living with it for over 2 years... its probally just birth marks or something, what makes you so sure...PICS?


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

... I hope this is teh same oscar we are talking about in a previous post.... either wawy I would say not to do it.... If you atleast want a far fisht from a cichlid then chuck in a red devil or even better a full grown DOVII


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I'm not exactly sure whats goin on here. I guess you're talkin about my oscar, he's not diseased so I'm unsure what you really talkin about. Extremely confused now:blush:


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

It your fish, the hell what anyone else says! I live near Portland so if you throw it in give me a call and I will come watch


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

> Grow up rosecityrhom, nice comment from a moderator, remind me not to post any serious comments or questions here.


Quite the low blow indeed blturner70. This site was originally desinged around a video of me and my friends p's slaughtering a live mouse. This site aims to provide great information on piranhas and provide a resource for all owners to use to get their questions answered.

Part of the reason why ALL of us like piranhas is their destructive and aggressive nature and a little experimentation to observe this agression is not to be seen as "immature".

If you feel like you still cant post any "serious comments here", please feel free not to.

PM me with your comments.

-Xenon


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Thank you Xenon, I appreciate your help. From what I've seen so far this site is very well put together and you and your Moderators do a great job at keeping the peace. Some people just don't understand open discussion need not be aggressive. Open discussion means respecting others views which attacking them is not inclusive to this. I would like to see more posts where differing opinions are shared but with respect to the other person's belief. Then and only then will they be able to find a middle ground. Otherwise what was once open will become shut and no learning really takes place then, then it only becomes defending your own statement rather than learning about theres. Keep up the great job with the site.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

"Part of the reason why ALL of us like piranhas is their destructive and aggressive nature " - Xenon

not me, I just like the fish!

"If you feel like you still cant post any "serious comments here", please feel free not to." - Xenon

Comedy genius Xenon


----------



## Drummore (Feb 11, 2003)

Oscars are a really cool fish so let him live
And about the fact that its your fish so you can do what you want with it, well if somebody wanted to gut his 10'' rhom what would you say to him.


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

What is the verdict? Guilty








or not guilty  ? Throw him in!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Drummore, thats a pretty poor comparison.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

And actually I figured this thread was dead by now, which is different from the oscar...who is alive!!!


----------

